# VPN unter Windows 2000 Server einrichten



## Kimmi (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte ein VPN unter WIN 2000 einrichten. Hat das von Euch schon jemand gemacht? Wie muss ich da vorgehen, bzw. brauche ich eine öffentliche IP-Adresse (wo bekomm ich die her?). Muss ich mich irgendwo bei meinem Provider anmelden? Ich hab da Null-Erfahrung damit. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen?

Thanks


----------



## Eyewitness (14. Januar 2003)

Also erstens empfehle ich lesen und zwar eine Menge lesen. Es gibt im Microsoft Technet oder in der Knowledge Base von Microsoft eine Menge Artikel und nützliche Informationen und durch die wirst Du Dich durchwühlen müssen. Da wird es schwer, Dir hier eine ausführliche Anleitung zu geben. Was Du auf jeden Fall brauchst, sind zwei mit statischen IP's ans Internet angebundene Router. Diese brauchen, soweit ich weiß, nicht Microsoft Server, sondern den Advanced Server.

Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Wir planen demnächst auch hier ein VPN einzusetzen in der Berufsschule, zu Testzwecken, allerdings erst im Mai...

Wie auch immer, die Router benötigen logischerweise zwei Netzwerkkarten, eine mit dem Internet, die andere mit dem LAN verbunden. Und anschließend geht's ans Konfigurieren. Und für diesen Teil empfehle ich das Lesen. 

Sorry, das Thema ist sehr komplex und ich kann Dir leider im Moment auch keine genauere Beschreibung geben.


----------



## oggy71 (5. Februar 2003)

hi, ich befasse mich gerade mit dem gleichen problem...

ist gar nicht so schwer, ich weiß nur nicht ob du in der zwichenzeit selber rausgefunden hast wie es geht...

1) kannst dir bei http://www.dyndns.org eine web-ip besorgen, dann kann man dich unter <name>.dyndns.org im web suchen.

2) auf der seite gibt es ein tool DeeEnEs... die auf dem rechner installieren, damit wird <name>.dyndns.org mit deiner ip verküpft mit der du web bist. (bei dsl ist es bei mit 80.145...)
damit sollte man dich schon mal anpingen können wenn du online bist.

3) routing und ras starten. am besten benutzerdefiniert, dann mußt du nur noch bei den ras-richtlinien die rasberechtigung aktivieren.

4) benutzer anlegen die sich einwählen dürfen. hier muß auch noch unter <benutzer>/eigenschaften/Einwählen -> ras zugriff gestatten eingestellt werden

voila das war bei mir alles.

ich kann verzeichnisse freigeben, und was viel wichtiger ist ich kann über das internet/dsl  mit meinen kumpels zocken als ob ich ein lokales lan hätte...

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen...


----------



## dritter (6. Februar 2003)

Also:

Unter Win2k kann man zwar einen VPN-Server einrichten, allerdings lässt dieser nur einen Client zu. 

Wenn Du dich an einem VPN-Server anmelden willst, ist das relativ einfach.

Einen Server einzurichen, weiss ich nun auch nicht genau, und ich bin im mom auch zu müde, um mir die arbeit zu machen, das raus zu suchen.

@oggy71:

Aha. Mit Dyndns soll es also klappen? Hmm.. Nie ausprobiert. 

Allerdings was ich zu bezweifeln wage ist, dass du mit deinen Kumpels so zocken kannst wie im Lan..

Aber vielleicht solltest Du das mal ein wenig genauer erklären.
VPN macht die Verbindung ja wohl auch nicht schneller. Also bleibt der Ping der selbe, oder wird u.U. sogar noch etwas schlechter.

Und wenn die Verzeichnis-Freigeben sache der einzige vorteil ist, dann richte ich mir das ganze doch lieber über nen wohl konfigurierten Samba-Server unter linux ein.


----------



## gliebster (6. April 2003)

*ICH HAB EIN ****** Problem!!!*

hi,

ich hab das tutorials von http://Wamp.2kX.net mir mal durchgeschaut, und ich fands wirklich gut!!

Bloß ich hab ein problem...und das ist echt zum kotzen!

Also:

Ich habe mich bei http://dyndns.org/ angemeldet und habe mir einen account erstellt (http://www.hyro.ath.cx). Aber immer wenn ich diese URL aufrufe im IE, dann kommt ein kleines fenster wo ich meinen BENUTZERNAME und mein PASSWORT eingeben muss (ich hab ein SCreenshot als anhang dazu gelegt!!!)

Und ich weiß nicht welches passwort und welchen  Benutzernamen ich eingeben muss!!

Ich habe einen DSL anschluß mit einem Router.
 , Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt, kann mir jemand helfen der mir sagen kann warum dieses Eingabefenster kommt und wie ich es wegbekomme!!!

Ich habe diese DeeEnEs Update tool bei mir aufm rechner instaliert und habe auch dort die ganzen Einstellungen vorgenommen!

Wenn mir jemand helfen kann, soll er sich bitte bei mir so schnellst wie möglich bei mir melden...ICQ: 145857635

MFG silvio pecchia


----------



## Eyewitness (18. April 2003)

Abgesehen mal davon, daß Dein Problem absolut nun wirklich rein gar nichts mit diesem Topic zu tun hat, würde ich mal schauen, daß die Einstellungen Deines Apaches stimmen und die Weiterleitung vom Router auf Deinen Rechner auch richtig eingerichtet ist.


----------



## Apfel (17. Juni 2003)

Hat inzwischen jemand eine Lösung gefunden, wie man unter Win2000 einen VPN Server einrichtet (oder herbekommt--freeware wäre nett) der mehr als einen Benutzer verwalten kann. Habe jetzt schon ziemlich lange gegoogelt und nix über entsprechende Software gefunden.

Thx 
Apfel


----------



## Eyewitness (18. Juni 2003)

Besorg Dir nen Hardware VPN Router wie den Netgear FVS318. Geht schneller, leichter zu konfigurieren und kostet nicht so viel.


----------



## Bronco (3. Juli 2003)

Hi,

wenn Du W2k benutzt kannst Du keine mehreren VPN-Verbindungen gleichzeitig nutzen, wenn Du W2k-Server hast, lies Dir die mitgelieferten Hilfetexte durch die sind zwar umfangreich, aberDu kommst damit weiter!
Falls Du unter W2k prof. mehrere Verbindungen brauchst dann versuch mal *WinGate VPN* das kannst Du bei download.com  runterladen. 
Das ist relativ easy zu bedienen und scheint gar nicht schlecht zu sein, ist allerdings nur *free to try und $100 to buy* .
Viel Spaß noch!!

see ya


----------

